# [Qemu] Comment accélérer WindowsXP

## wolverinex02

Existe-t-il des méthodes pour accélérer encore une machine virtuelle après lui avoir donné 300Mo de mémoire vive et lancé Kqemu? A part la réponse, ajoute encore de la mémoire vive...   :Laughing:   Par exemple, certains d'entre vous ont-ils des réglages de Windows permettant de l'alleger dans une machine virtuelle (plus de mises à jours, et autres...) Parce que je n'ai pas envi non-plus de reconstruire toujours ma machine virtuelle, j'utilise une copie de la première machine virtuelle (ceux qui connaissent qemu voient de quoi je parle, pour les autres: vous n'enregistrer que les différences par rapport à une machine de référence, donc la machine de référence reste inchangée), pensez vous que garder la machine de référence sur le disque dur et mettre la machine "différentielle" sur une clé USB2.0 puisse être une bonne solution.

 :Razz:   à ceux qui me diront qu'il n'y a pas besoin de Windows qd on a Linux, je répondrai en leur indiquant ce lien: http://wolverinex02.blogspot.com/2006/09/linux-installer-imvu.html

----------

## man in the hill

As-tu essayé d'autres machines virtuelles ?

   @+

----------

## wolverinex02

 :Very Happy:   c'est à dire, d'autres systèmes de virtualisation du genre VmWare? ou tu veux parler de la machine virtuelle en elle-meme  :Question: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *wolverinex02 wrote:*   

>   c'est à dire, d'autres systèmes de virtualisation du genre VmWare? 

 

Exactement ça !

----------

## theniaky

Vmware est en effet beaucoup plus rapide. Sinon tu peux aussi essayer d'installer Windows 2000 si tu en as la possibilité : il est un peu plus léger que XP

----------

## geekounet

En même temps pour quoi installer IMVU ? C'est même pas libre, et ya déjà pas mal de client IM multi-protocole sous Linux  :Smile: 

EDIT: ha si ça à l'air libre   :Embarassed:  , enfin bon c'est plein de trucs inutiles  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Vmware est en effet beaucoup plus rapide. Sinon tu peux aussi essayer d'installer Windows 2000 si tu en as la possibilité : il est un peu plus léger que XP

 

Non Vmware n'est pas "beaucoup plus" rapide. Il est en effet un "poil" plus rapide  :Wink: 

Mais la différence se ressent pas toujours je trouve, tout dépend de ce qu'on y fait.

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Non Vmware n'est pas "beaucoup plus" rapide. Il est en effet un "poil" plus rapide 
> 
>  Mais la différence se ressent pas toujours je trouve, tout dépend de ce qu'on y fait.

 

Arf moi la différence est vraiment flagrante chez moi... J'ai du mal me débrouiller pour qemu !

Sinon, je suis en train de passer au 2.6.18 et il parait que vmware justement a des souci pour compiler ses modules avec les noyaux récents.... Ca vous dit quelque chose ?

----------

## geekounet

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Sinon, je suis en train de passer au 2.6.18 et il parait que vmware justement a des souci pour compiler ses modules avec les noyaux récents.... Ca vous dit quelque chose ?

 

Que le proprio caymal ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

pour kqemu faut être bien sure de faire partie du groupe qemu pour l'utiliser. et charger kqpemu avec l'option major=0

Sinon il ya cette alternative (ceretaines disent que c'est encore mieux que kqemu) : http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/qvm86/

à tester.

[edit] +1 pour pierreg  :Wink:  [/edit]

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> pour kqemu faut être bien sure de faire partie du groupe qemu pour l'utiliser. et charger kqpemu avec l'option major=0
> 
> Sinon il ya cette alternative (ceretaines disent que c'est encore mieux que kqemu) : http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/qvm86/
> 
> à tester.
> ...

 

Moi j'ai une question (cf le pv que je t'ai envoyé kwen d'ailleurs) sachant que qemu veut et exige gcc-3.* peut on soit compiler quand même kqemu avec gcc-4.* et cas échéant, est ce qu'un module compilé avec gcc-3.* acceptera de se prober sur un kernel compilé avec gcc-4.*.

question subsidiaire, quand est-ce qu'ils nous font un qemu-bin????

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> module compilé avec gcc-3.* acceptera de se prober sur un kernel compilé avec gcc-4.*. 

 

ça ne me parait pas trop possible... D'ailleurs je ne savais pas que qemu n'était pas possible avec gcc-4.*

Dans ce cas je vais rester sur vmware avant de retenter l'aventure qemu   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

 *theniaky wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   module compilé avec gcc-3.* acceptera de se prober sur un kernel compilé avec gcc-4.*.  
> 
> ça ne me parait pas trop possible... D'ailleurs je ne savais pas que qemu n'était pas possible avec gcc-4.*
> 
> Dans ce cas je vais rester sur vmware avant de retenter l'aventure qemu  

 

si d'ailleurs les derniers ebuild s'arrêtent carrément en disant qu'on est sous gcc-4 et que c'est même pas la peine d'essayer, ceux en arch échouent lamentablement sans prévenir. par contre il semble que seules certaines parties de qemu aient vraiment besoin de gcc-3 mais je ne sais pas exactement lesquelles.

----------

## Tom_

Moi j'ai compiler tout d'abord compilé Qemu et Kqemuavec gcc3 mais je ne pouvais pas charger Kqemu (module compilé avec gcc3 dans un noyau compilé avec gcc4). Alors j'ai re-compilé Kqemu seulement avec gcc4 et ca a fonctionné : Qemu fonctionne très bien, et Kqemu se charge sans problème.

Pour ce qui est de la vitesse d'execution entre Vmware et Qemu, je pense que Vmware a une bonne longueur d'avance sur Qemu.

----------

## kwenspc

Hum il faudrait tenter de modifier l'ebuild :

http://qemu.dad-answers.com/viewtopic.php?t=1574&highlight=gcc4

----------

## Bapt

Pour moi il n'y a pas photo entre qemu et vmware, je prends qemu...

Pourquoi ? 

Libre, Emule de multiples architectures (PPC, SPARC, x86_64, ...). 

La souplesse de qemu comparé à vmware est très agréable. Pour finit le stop/cont immédiat pour que ta machine retrouve ses ressources quand tu en as besoin (loin devant le pause de vmware)

Pour revenir au sujet, j'ai un windows en qemu sur ma machine pour le taf, la seule utilisation que j'en fait c'est pour le client checkpoint, et les applis proprio windows que je peux être amené à utiliser chez les clients. J'ai utiliser nLite (http://www.nliteos.com/) pour me faire un CD d'installation minimaliste que ne m'installe pas la moitié des composant inutiles (WMP par exemple) m'installe ce dont j'ai besoin) et dépouillé complètement les services. 

Avantage : 

- Tout mon DD est pour ma gentoo, (pas de partition ntfs à la con).

- Mon fichier qcow est tout petit.

- Mon XP est rapide.

- si j'ai besoin de place rm win.qcow et plutard mon CD nLite et c'est repartie comme en 40 (installe super rapide, forcément je ne met pas les conneries)

----------

## Anthyme

mais tu aurais pu faire parrail avec vmware et en plus rapide  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

+1 pour baptux

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> mais tu aurais pu faire parrail avec vmware et en plus rapide 

 

en "un poil" plus rapide.  Et le simple fait que qemu soit libre et pas vmware, envoit vmware aller paître ailleurs   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bapt

J'ai fait pareil avec vmware, mais avec l'option -kernel-kqemu, c'est chez moi kif kif au niveau vitesse, en revanche au niveau galère je préfère rester avec mon qemu plus souple plus simple.

En plus je peux l'utiliser sans lancer X, directement en FB (export SDL_VIDEODRIVER=fbcon)  :Smile: , il le fait ton vmware ?

----------

## kwenspc

si ça ça ne motive pas les gens pour passer à qemu!  :Cool: 

Je précise que je l'utilise aussi pour émuler l'arm (même si il ne le fait pas encore aussi bien que softgun, mais ce dernier est chiant à utiliser). Et ça vmware ne sait pas non plus le faire. C'est tout de même bien d'avoir 1 et 1 seul logiciel pour tout faire je trouve.

(j'ai aussi remarqué dans mon entourage certains descendre en flamme kqemu... tout ça parqu'ils ne savaient en fait pas l'utiliser. ça revient à ce que j'ai dis plus haut sur son utilisation)

----------

## Bapt

Au fait pour revenir au sujet inital de wolverinex02 qui est comment alléger win XP dans qemu pour lancer imvu.

Le plus léger ne serait pas de passer directement par wine ? parce que un gros win XP pour une appli, je l'essaye d'abord dans wine dans ces cas là.

----------

## kwenspc

Doit forcément y avoir moyen. Quand je vois qu'un pote arrives à lancer la plupart des jeux qui l'interessent...

http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2697

Faut pousser le bouchon plus loin allez allez!

[edit] avis perso: je vois pas l'interêt d'une telle appli. ça a l'air très moche.  :Neutral:  [/edit]

----------

## Bapt

C'est vrai que qemu commence à devenir sacrément efficace. Le seul souci qui se pose s'est souvent de trouver les bonne clefs de registres pour stabiliser les applications.

En général ce que je fait, j'installe mes applis par la version de démo de codewearvers (crossover) puis je copie la bottle qui m'intéresse en .wine j'utilise tout via wine normale ensuite. 

Mes réussites sur mon post de travail : 

- Outlook 2003 (pour connexion exchange via mappi)

- Viso

- MS Project

- le client checkpoint (je l'utilise uniquement pour la lecture, mais il n'est pas encore assez stable pour le reste => qemu)

- IE (saloperie de TestDirector en activeX qui ne fonctionne même pas avec ff+activeX)

----------

## dapsaille

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Pour moi il n'y a pas photo entre qemu et vmware, je prends qemu...
> 
> Pourquoi ? 
> 
> Libre, Emule de multiples architectures (PPC, SPARC, x86_64, ...). 
> ...

 

[OFF]

Wahouu la perle super ce soft nlite

merci

[/off]

----------

## wolverinex02

Merci Baptux,

Je vais essayer nlite des que possible: enfin mon windows va un peu arreter de ressembler a une usine a GAZ avec tout ces logiciels dont je ne me sert pas!

Pour ce qui est de wine, j'ai essaye mais j'ai eu un petit probleme avec opengl32.dll et je n'ai pas plus approfondi... Comme quelqu'un a pu le dire Qemu devient de plus en plus efficace---> l'effet pervers est que tu ne t'embetes plus: tu installes directement dans ta machine virtuelle.   :Very Happy:  Je sais je sais ce n'est pas tres Linuxien mais bon, j'avais autre choise a faire   :Wink: 

De toute facon, c'est un peu comme les super puces qu'on nous promet d'ici 5 ans (ce doit etre sur mon blog http://wolverinex02.blogspot.com mais j'ai pas retrouve le lien exact sorry   :Crying or Very sad: ) la puissance de calcul sera telle que les programmeurs ne prendront pas toujours le temps d'optimiser le code... C'est deja plus ou moins le cas avec Windows

OH OUI JE SUIS UN MAUVAIS PENGUINS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## wolverinex02

j'ai recupere un CD de Windows XP: j'essaye nliteos ce WE...

----------

